#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  Get Amazon Alexa on your Android smartphones easily

## Assassin

We know about amazon echo, the smart speaker that make our day to day life easy. But everyone not afford to buy this for their own. 
For the people who don't know about Amazon Alexa,




Here is a solution to transform your smartphone with portable Amazon Alaxa by following this,

Download and Install *Reverb for Amazon Alexa* . 
The installation process is really very easy, just sign in,
Then tap and hold on the microphone button to ask your Questions.

----------

